# Laptop Advice? Asus vs. Lenovo vs. Dell?



## divya30592 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't decide between:

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop

DOS / 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 15.6 Inch / 750 GB/ 2 GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
Rs. 38592 (on flipkart)

Lenovo G570 43348PU

Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit/Intel Core i5/ 4GB DDR3/ 15.6"/ 750GB/Integrated Intel® HD 3000 Graphics
Rs. 38,990.00 (on ebay)

Dell Inspiron 15R
Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)/ 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 15.6 Inch / 640 GB/ Integrated Intel® HD 3000
Rs. 39,990 (on ebay)


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 4, 2012)

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D

shut your eyes and go for it, both of the other dont stand anywhere near it.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 5, 2012)

Dr.Divyanshu said:


> Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D
> 
> shut your eyes and go for it, both of the other dont stand anywhere near it.



Go for Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D this model VFM is great and you get the best graphics with  this laptop so all and all a winner and this laptop has great build quality without any heating issues even i have Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D the i7 version of this laptop


----------



## shailesh (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using ASUS K53SV-SX520D and its totally AWESOME....The others you mentioned are no where near as far as graphics is concerned.....
I ordered it from flipkart @ 38.2k....go for it


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't go for Lenovo and its better you consider Asus over Dell


----------



## json (Jan 7, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> i have Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D the i7 version of this laptop



do u face any heating during extream gaming .... how long ur battry stands on high perfom mode & low setttin ...

do u recommend this lap if am playin games for 30% of time ... i m nt extrem gamer (rather i don wann get addicted)


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 7, 2012)

json said:


> do u face any heating during extream gaming .... how long ur battry stands on high perfom mode & low setttin ...
> 
> do u recommend this lap if am playin games for 30% of time ... i m nt extrem gamer (rather i don wann get addicted)



yes the heating vent blows hot air remaining laptop remains cool battery life3 to 3.5 it depends if you are watching movies and doing office work but while playing the battery drains fast thats bound to happen because nvidia is on full flow. My laptop remains switch on mostly no heating issues so according to me its a great laptop.


----------

